# The Moons of Boria: The WOIN Borian Sourcebook Is Here!



## Ghost2020 (Jul 6, 2017)

This is no mine...it's a moon.

Get it? Boria...Moria? Eh?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 6, 2017)

I get it. Because I wrote it.


----------



## RobJN (Jul 6, 2017)

Almost afraid to read it, given the craziness that is Turn Order Warped


----------

